# Barn find Huffman super streamline aerocycle



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 31, 2017)

So the beast is finally done. Just wanted to say thank you to everyone who helped along the way. It's a heavy SOB. Still have some minor bugs to run out but other then that I present to you my 1939 jewel tank Lincoln deluxe cycleplane haha.
Features include pedestal mount gothic fenders
Mushroom bars, real glass inserts, Stewart warner speedo, front drum with big lever, two speed new departure set up, locking springer and double adjustable stem. 
Special thanks to the very patient Tim Brandt for Paintwork, John A for his amazing fab skills, Joe B for weld mod work, Kim smith for his tape measure and Mark M for his knowledge. This bastard started out around a set of beat fenders ( slick ) and my love for the green and the grey blue Lasalle motorbikes uniqueness along with Marty's Jr with the gothic fenders. I went with the B frame because Pete told me of another Lincoln jewel tank just like this that is out there so that's the route I went. Thanks to Scott or fearless leader for the jewels, Scott A for his ear, Pete for the close up shots, Brian for the bars, Jason zeeb for amazing parts, santi for certain parts, Marty for his knowledge of Schwinn and all the photos of Jr and parts, Bob for tons of poop, Dave K, that Autocycleplane dude, Amanda for the tank, and Aaron for ... well nothing really... free rims I guess... thanks guys. It may not be a super deluxe but I like it ... oh and Fordmike65 for something
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 31, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Aug 31, 2017)

Like the colors, great job dude.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 31, 2017)

Outstanding!
The bike looks great, Jason.
Congratulations, on getting through the process of a quality restoration.
Job well done!


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 31, 2017)

Nice, but you forgot to thank me for my constant trolling. Now go tighten up that chain.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 31, 2017)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> So the beast is finally done. Just wanted to say thank you to everyone who helped along the way. It's a heavy SOB. Still have some minor bugs to run out but other then that I present to you my 1939 jewel tank Lincoln deluxe cycleplane haha.
> Features include pedestal mount gothic fenders
> Mushroom bars, real glass inserts, Stewart warner speedo, front drum with big lever, two speed new departure set up, locking springer and double adjustable stem.
> Special thanks to the very patient Tim Brandt for Paintwork, John A for his amazing fab skills, Joe B for weld mod work, Kim smith for his tape measure and Mark M for his knowledge. This bastard started out around a set of beat fenders and my love for the green and the grey blue Lasalle motorbikes uniqueness along with Marty's Jr with the gothic fenders. I went with the B frame because Pete told me of another Lincoln jewel tank just like this that is out there so that's the route I went. Thanks to Scott or fearless leader for the jewels, Scott A for his ear, Pete for the close up shots, Brian for the bars, santi for certain parts, Marty for his knowledge of Schwinn and all the photos of Jr, Bob for tons of &#!^, Dave K, that Autocycleplane dude and Aaron for ... well nothing really... free rims I guess... thanks guys. It may not be a super deluxe but I like it ... oh and Fordmike65 for something
> ...


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 31, 2017)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> So the beast is finally done. Just wanted to say thank you to everyone who helped along the way. It's a heavy SOB. Still have some minor bugs to run out but other then that I present to you my 1939 jewel tank Lincoln deluxe cycleplane haha.
> Features include pedestal mount gothic fenders
> Mushroom bars, real glass inserts, Stewart warner speedo, front drum with big lever, two speed new departure set up, locking springer and double adjustable stem.
> Special thanks to the very patient Tim Brandt for Paintwork, John A for his amazing fab skills, Joe B for weld mod work, Kim smith for his tape measure and Mark M for his knowledge. This bastard started out around a set of beat fenders and my love for the green and the grey blue Lasalle motorbikes uniqueness along with Marty's Jr with the gothic fenders. I went with the B frame because Pete told me of another Lincoln jewel tank just like this that is out there so that's the route I went. Thanks to Scott or fearless leader for the jewels, Scott A for his ear, Pete for the close up shots, Brian for the bars, santi for certain parts, Marty for his knowledge of Schwinn and all the photos of Jr, Bob for tons of &#!^, Dave K, that Autocycleplane dude and Aaron for ... well nothing really... free rims I guess... thanks guys. It may not be a super deluxe but I like it ... oh and Fordmike65 for something
> ...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 31, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Nice, but you forgot to thank me for my constant trolling. Now go tighten up that chain.




I think that's as good as it's gonna get on that maybe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 31, 2017)

nice. your photos are way too big!!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 31, 2017)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> nice. your photos are way too big!!




Sorry did it on my phone


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## rollfaster (Aug 31, 2017)

Wow! Great job man!


----------



## keith kodish (Aug 31, 2017)

Damn,Jason,she's bee u tee full!

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 31, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> Outstanding!
> The bike looks great, Jason.
> Congratulations, on getting through the process of a quality restoration.
> Job well done!




Didn't think I'd do it after brown bike..... damn slick and his fenders haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 31, 2017)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> nice. your photos are way too big!!




nevah!!


----------



## vincev (Aug 31, 2017)

Very cool ! Liken' it a lot.


----------



## Jarod24 (Aug 31, 2017)

Looks killer! Great job!


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Aug 31, 2017)

Those rims are quite stunning.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 31, 2017)

Honestly without John, this project would have stalled out cause you bastards that are hoarding all the damn gothic braces... you know who you is! Haha thanks John 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maskadeo (Aug 31, 2017)

Hoarders? In this hobby?! No way!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 31, 2017)

VintageSchwinn.com said:


> Those rims are quite stunning.




Thank you tho


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Aug 31, 2017)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> So the beast is finally done. Just wanted to say thank you to everyone who helped along the way. It's a heavy SOB. Still have some minor bugs to run out but other then that I present to you my 1939 jewel tank Lincoln deluxe cycleplane haha.
> Features include pedestal mount gothic fenders
> Mushroom bars, real glass inserts, Stewart warner speedo, front drum with big lever, two speed new departure set up, locking springer and double adjustable stem.
> Special thanks to the very patient Tim Brandt for Paintwork, John A for his amazing fab skills, Joe B for weld mod work, Kim smith for his tape measure and Mark M for his knowledge. This bastard started out around a set of beat fenders ( slick ) and my love for the green and the grey blue Lasalle motorbikes uniqueness along with Marty's Jr with the gothic fenders. I went with the B frame because Pete told me of another Lincoln jewel tank just like this that is out there so that's the route I went. Thanks to Scott or fearless leader for the jewels, Scott A for his ear, Pete for the close up shots, Brian for the bars, Jason zeeb for amazing parts, santi for certain parts, Marty for his knowledge of Schwinn and all the photos of Jr and parts, Bob for tons of &#!^, Dave K, that Autocycleplane dude, Amanda for the tank, and Aaron for ... well nothing really... free rims I guess... thanks guys. It may not be a super deluxe but I like it ... oh and Fordmike65 for something
> ...



Inspirational build.....


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 1, 2017)

Thonyv1974_ said:


> Inspirational build.....




Thanks man... I'll be getting to post office today FYI 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZE52414 (Sep 1, 2017)

That is one bada$$ build. Great job man!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Sep 1, 2017)

Love the pics Jason - congrats akin to giving birth - Great job!!!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 1, 2017)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Love the pics Jason - congrats akin to giving birth - Great job!!!




Took it on a local ride last night... everyone poop their pants. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 1, 2017)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Took it on a local ride last night... everyone &#!^ their pants.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Gross, I hope you didn't let them ride your bike afterwards.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 1, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> Gross, I hope you didn't let them ride your bike afterwards.



It would only add to the patina


----------



## Maskadeo (Sep 1, 2017)

You may need a different circle of friends...


----------



## bobcycles (Sep 2, 2017)

WOW Color combo is Rich!  Killer build!


----------



## Larmo63 (Sep 4, 2017)

Nice ride,  but your saddle stinks (btw)

Really cool!!!!!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 12, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Nice, but you forgot to thank me for my constant trolling. Now go tighten up that chain.








Chain tightened just for you buddy 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

